# les dunsdon bow



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I would post this Question in the Traditional Section. You would get more feedback. Welcome to AT.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

El Gato.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## El Gato (Jan 3, 2011)

Question: how do I get to the Traditional Section? and Thanx - it's nice to be here!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

